# SEEKING EXPERIENCED OARSMAN * MAIN SALMON * JUNE 8TH LAUNCH * 6 DAYS ON THE WATER



## MichaelGervasi (May 24, 2019)

We're 9 (45-60 yo) with decades of experienced combined, but not on the Main when the pre-season water may be a bit high (even though no high water event is expected with low snow pack) and water will be for sure cold. We're looking for someone with experience on this stretch to find the lines and lead us through some of the larger rapids. If you or someone you know could use a break in early June and have some fun with some Idaho newbies come on, grab your boat and join us for some of the finest DO cooking to be had. Call Michael at 303-570-6224. Bonus: I've pulled a permit for the Rio Chama in July and you'll have dibbs on a seat!!


----------

